
Jwz - Happy Run Some Old Web Browsers Day! - inklesspen
http://jwz.livejournal.com/856745.html
======
far33d
This is exactly the kind of awesomeness I come to YCNews for.

------
deathbyzen
Does anyone know the answer to his question about the <HYPE> tag?

~~~
jeroen
I found this: <http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/sounds/_HYPE.html>

"<HYPE> is an "easter egg", an obscure feature hidden in a program for no
other purpose than to make the programmers giggle themselves silly. In some
versions of Netscape, <HYPE> plays a silly sound."

------
stcredzero
Better run those old browsers in a sandbox!

------
mechanical_fish
For a minute I thought this was going to lead to a page about IE6. I was
really looking forward to learning what drugs I needed to take to turn that
into a happy experience.

Fortunately, I'm much more willing to forgive a browser that is incompatible
with the standards that were written five years _after_ its release. :)

------
Alex3917
Title should be hyphenated.

